# مطبخ



## نشات (7 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام المسيح
مطبخ المنتدا اكثر من ممتاز ورائع جدا 
لكن لى اقتراح فى هذا القسم الجيد
عدم التنسيق-بمعنى  كلة داخل فى بعض 
اية رايكم لو يقسم الى اقسام وهى كالتالى-
قٍٍسم الماكولات  الشرقية  وانواعها
قسم الماكولات الغربية
قسم للااسماك
 قسم المكولات السريعة
 قسم السلاطات الطازجة والمطبوخة
قسم الشرابة وانواعها
قسم البقالة والعطارة
قسم الخضروات والفاكة 
المشروبات الطازجة
قسم الحلوانى=(الشرقى- والغربى-والعجائن)
قسم الماكولا الصيامى
قسم البقول والمكولات الجافة
قسم سؤال وجواب عن المطبخ
تعليم طرق الطهى  وانواعها   مثل(الطاجن -المشوى-المحمر بالفرن- المسلوق- السوتية- الطهى بصلصة الطماطم -البخار-المقلى) وغيرها 
طرق عمل الصوص الخاص باللحوم والطيور  والاسمال
طرق عمل ا لصوص والدرسنج الخاص بالسلاطة
طرق عمل الباشميل[]وبالطرقة دة هيكون  سهل على اى عضو البحث فى القسم الذى يبحث عنة
اسف على الاطالة وشكرا


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 أكتوبر 2008)

يااااااااااه...

يبقى فى المطبخ كل الاقسام دى !!

أعتقد "أنها هتبقى صعبة اننا نعمل لكل أكلة قسم  

والمطبخ الحمدلله شغال مية مية وريحته طالعة طول اليوم فى المنتدى ههههه​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 أكتوبر 2008)

كل دي اقسام دا كدا بقى نفتحلة منتدى لوحدة :new6:​


----------



## نشات (7 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على الرد


----------



## نشات (7 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا مرمر
شكرافرشة مسيحة


----------



## candy shop (7 أكتوبر 2008)

انا فهمت انت عايز ايه 

كده هيبقى كتير اوى

هو ممكن 

قسم الحلوايات 

وقسم المأكولات 

وقسم المأكولات الصيامى

هاخد رأى روك فى الاقتراح ده هو جميل​


----------



## +meriet+ (7 أكتوبر 2008)

هو اقتراح حلو بس لو فى يحطه موضوع مثبت عن الطلبات ده لو حد عايز طريقة اكلة يحطوها موضوع مثبت بس مش قسم


----------

